# dia scannen - wie?



## Leila84 (25. Januar 2005)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Scanner gekauft, genauer gesagt, den Epson 2580 Photo.
Wie kann ich damit einzelne Dias einscannen? Ich bekomme immer nur die Abdeckung als Bild.


----------



## noopen (25. Januar 2005)

Hi,

hast du denn den passenden Aufsatz benutzt? (sollte mitgeliefert worden sein). Etwas anderes noch, könnte sein das du den Modus auf Dia umstellen musst..


LG
noopen


----------



## Leila84 (25. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Ja ich habe den Aufsatz benutzt und der Modus stellt sich automatisch ein, auch richtig, aber ich bekomme dennoch nicht das gewünschte Bild?!


----------



## joon (27. Januar 2005)

bei meinem scanner (Agfa Snapscan e50) musste man erst noch im deckel eine Abdeckung lösen, so dass das Lichtvon beiden seiten kommen konnte.


----------



## Leila84 (29. Januar 2005)

Danke für euere Antworten, weitergekommen bin ich jedoch nicht.
Ich nehme den Durchlichtaufsatz ab, lege die Halterung für das Dia und das Dia selbst ein, schließe die Abdeckung, scanne, automatisch wird coloured photo erkannt (ich habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden hier auf andere Weise zu korrigieren bzw. etwas anderes einzustellen) und als Bild bekomme ich eine große silbergraue Fläche mit einem winzig kleinen Dia, auf dem nichts zu erkennen ist?!


----------



## joon (29. Januar 2005)

Welches Programm benutzt du denn?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Januar 2005)

Du musst garantiert, 100%ig und ganz bestimmt noch irgendwo umschalten von normalem
Flachbettscanner-Betrieb auf "Dia", "Durchsichtsvorlage" oder so.


----------



## Leila84 (30. Januar 2005)

Okay, nun habe ich es doch endlich rausgefunden.
Vielen dank euch!


----------



## Jens Höbel (12. März 2005)

Auch ich habe den Epson Perfection 2580 Photo. Wie man Bilder scannt habe ich ausprobiert und es geht, aber das Scannen von Dias habe ich nicht hinbekommen, ich habe wie in  der Anleitung steht die Abdeckung des Durchlichtaufsatzes entfernt und den 35mm Diahalter auf die Ausrichtungsmarke D gesetzt. Das Dia wurde allerdings nicht gescannt sondern eine komplette Din A4 Seite.
Was mach ich falsch ? Leila84 sie hatten anscheinend das selbe Problem können sie uns helfen ?


----------



## Leila84 (15. März 2005)

Hi Jens,
also, ich habe zwar eine Möglichkeit herausbekommen wie man Dias scannen kann, aber ob es die Beste ist weiß ich nicht. Eigentlich finde ich sie ja umständlich, aber einen anderen Weg sehe ich nicht.
Hoffentlich kannst du was damit anfangen.

1. Dia wie beschrieben auflegen und Durchlichtaufsatz weglassen.
2. Epson scan auswählen
3. Moderofessional Mode
4. Jetzt kann man den Film Typ auswählen, z.B. Positive Film (Slide)
Nachdem ich mir die Vorschau angesehen habe kann ich dann endlich das Dia scannen.
Zeitaufwendig.
Glüße


----------



## Jens Höbel (18. März 2005)

Ja danke jetzt klappt es du hast recht es ist nicht der einfachste weg. Aber es klappt
Danke nochmal !


----------



## conti82 (29. Juni 2005)

Danke an Leila84
ich habe mir gestern den Scanner gekauft und heute das Problem mit dem Dia-scannen gehabt.
Durch deine Tipps vom 15.03. habe ich es geschafft ein Dia zu scannen.
Allerdings in besch...eidener Qualität und mit Rahmen.
Da dein Beitrag schon älter ist, hoffe ich, dass du vielleicht etwas experimentiert hast, und ein paar neue Tipps geben kannst.

grüße, conti82


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juni 2005)

Leila84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... und Durchlichtaufsatz weglassen ...



Also den Tipp versteh ich nicht.
Der Durchlichtaufsatz ist doch gerade zum Dia- bzw. Negativscan gemacht.
Warum lässt du den weg? Nur weil du es nicht hinbekommen hast, auf
Diascan umzuschalten in der Software und deshalb auch die Durchlichteinheit
beim Scan nicht das Dia beleuchtet hat?


----------



## conti82 (30. Juni 2005)

Leila meint sicherlich die Abdeckung vom Durchlichtaufsatz.


----------

